
Show HN: Hipster API - jonsustar
https://hipsterapi.com
======
jonsustar
Hey HN. I’ve had this idea for a while, and today I’m finally getting it out
there! I have no expectations on what people will send and what requests will
be made, but I’m planning on sending back a response to every request. What do
you think?

~~~
sharemywin
I don't really get it. could you put some kind of about page or something to
explain it? or background?

~~~
jonsustar
Good thought. I'm trying to keep the explanation to a minimum, as I don't want
to influence the types of requests that I receive. Ideally, people mail a
request (whatever they think that to be) to me, and I will respond
accordingly. (For example, the request could be a sentence, or JSON, or a
doodle, or a picture of a cat, and then the response would be whatever makes
sense for the request.) Perhaps I'll add a diagram that outlines the process,
so that it's more clear without damaging the creativity of the requests that I
hope to receive.

------
nenadg
This is so great by any means.

~~~
jonsustar
Thank you! Hopefully I'll be receiving a few requests in the mail soon so I
can send out my first responses!

------
nowlnowl
No documentation?

~~~
jonsustar
There's documentation! It's very brief, but it's there!

------
sazers
Love the name.

~~~
jonsustar
Thanks!

